# My dog is getting worse at sleeping at night please help!



## gt1009 (Jan 20, 2014)

So we got Riley (10 week old border collie/lab) just over a week ago. The first four or five nights she did well, waking up around 2 to go pee but sleeping through the night otherwise. 2 nights ago it got worse. She started barking at 1:30, then again at 2:30, then again at 5. We took her out at 1:30 and 5, and decided to try to beat her to the punch the next night and set alarms at 1:30 and 5. She did well, but started crying again at 6:30. Do you think we just need to tough it out and move the alarms up a bit to get her out of the idea that crying will get her out of the crate? My girlfriend wants to let her sleep in the bed so she will feel safe, but I don't want her to be trying to get in bed every night when she is 60 lbs. Would letting her in the bed now affect her later in life? Please help me people, I just want a solid couple hours of sleep.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you let her in bed now, she will expect to be there from then on.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

We also went through this. Charlie's pee schedule just never seemed to line up with our alarms no matter how much we tried to adjust. It also seemed to fluctuate, some nights he only had to get up once, the next night it was 3 times. As long as she goes and doesn't seem to be taking advantage of getting to go out then I'd let her out when she cries. Keep it all business, straight outside and right back to bed. I know it feels like it will never end and you'd probably kill for a solid night's sleep, but it will get better! 

Just some advice from my personal experience.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Letting the pup in bed now will turn into a habit. I made the mistake when mine was around the same age because I felt bad and I needed sleep. We bought a brand new temperpedic bed and he would get up and pee on it ughhh...now he is 66 pounds and still sleeps on my head every night & I have yet to have a full night of sleep in over a year. I guess I could train him to stay out of the room but then he just cries and again I feel bad and let him in bed...I'm a huge softie. I think the sound of a dog/pup crying affects me more than the sound of a baby crying 0_o. Good thing I have no kids!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Where does she sleep, as in where is the crate? Is it in your room, or a different room? Often just putting the crate in your room solves the problem, she's doesn't have to be let on the bed. I don't suggest puppies on the bed anyway because 1) It's not safe, they can get hurt falling or jumping off, and 2) they'll often pee on the bed and then they'll get a habit of pottying on your bed. Not allowed on the bed until housetrained and physically able to get down safely.


----------



## DutchDog (Dec 17, 2013)

A while ago, we experienced the same thing. The solution seemed very simple: the dog required a blanket! We were surprised as the other 3 needed no such thing, just the one dog who required to sleep under something and have her body covered.. Give that a shot


----------



## gt1009 (Jan 20, 2014)

The crate is placed in our bedroom. I guess I can give the blanket a try haha. We are thinking of letting her roam the bedroom tonight and just leave the crate open. Last night we tried to beat her to having to go out, but she got up at 1:10, 2:30, and 3:30, and went out the first and last time. I just want to sleep.


----------



## DutchDog (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, good luck and let me know if it worked. Just make sure that everything, including head, is covered before you go to sleep. If thats uncomfortable, the dog will get out himself.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

When I got Ambrosius he was 8-10wks old and slept through the night from day 1. After a couple months though he started waking up whining throughout the night. After a week or so of this I was about to throttle him! Then someone suggested to try feeding him a small meal before bed. It worked! He was simply a growing puppy and got hungry in the middle of the night.


----------



## scwolek (Jan 30, 2014)

gt1009 said:


> The crate is placed in our bedroom. I guess I can give the blanket a try haha. We are thinking of letting her roam the bedroom tonight and just leave the crate open. Last night we tried to beat her to having to go out, but she got up at 1:10, 2:30, and 3:30, and went out the first and last time. I just want to sleep.


I'm not sure I'd let her roam, sounds like she might have accidents if you do that.


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

reynosa_k9's said:


> When I got Ambrosius he was 8-10wks old and slept through the night from day 1. After a couple months though he started waking up whining throughout the night. After a week or so of this I was about to throttle him! Then someone suggested to try feeding him a small meal before bed. It worked! He was simply a growing puppy and got hungry in the middle of the night.


I can attest to this as this was Jax's main problem in the middle of the night as he'd wake up hungry and then start whining. He always gets a cookie now before bed and he hasn't woken up since. It works great too as when we're ready for bed, we'll grab his cookie. He'll take 1 sniff of it in our hand and go running up the stairs and lie himself down in his crate waiting for it before we even take our first step. Its amazing now as he associates his cookie with "bed time"

not sure if this situation is possibly a hunger thing but its also worth a try as you said


----------

